# cole slaw blues



## kaluka-luke (Jul 23, 2005)

I got me 80 - 100 lb cabages {thats each no lie} but not a good sauce combo do I have, hear rumor southern folks eat this stuff on BBQ Chop samich's  Any one got any tips how to best serve this slaw stuff?


----------



## gene reda (Jul 24, 2005)

Kaluka-Luke,

I always follow the way they serve it when I am in the Smokey Mountains of Tennessee.  You take a mound of pulled pork (or Brisket for that matter) and put it on a soft roll and then add your favorite BBQ sauce on top of that.  To top it off add a scoop of slaw right on top of the sauce and press down the top of the roll to mix them together.  

Then just take a bite of heaven as it drips down your chin.  Heck, I figure that's why I have a beard, to slow things down so I can catch it before it drips on my shirt.  

With 100# cabbages you can make a bit of slaw! 

Enjoy!


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi There *Kaluka-Luke*!

Here is a recipe for making cole slaw to put on your pulled/chopped pork sandwiches.


1 head of cabbage grated manually or in a food processor

If you don't have a grater or a food processor simply cut the cabbage into good size chunks and slice it as thin as you can with a very sharp knife.

2 or 3 carrots grated


1 cup half and half- the dairy product you can find it in the store where you buy milk and cream.

1/2 cup sugar

6 tablespoons cider vinegar

2 tablespoons mayonnaise (I prefer Miracle Whip Salad Dressing)

2 garlic cloves minced

salt and pepper to taste



place the grated cabbage and carrots in tupperware bowl with a tight cover.

in a lidded jar shake together the half and half, sugar, vinegar, mayonnaise, garlic, salt and pepper until well blended.

Pour the mixture into the bowl with the grated cabbage and carrots, cover the bowl with the tight lid and shake the bowl until well mixed and then refridgerate until well-chilled.

This is what we call Cole Slaw in the lower 48

Hope this helps!

ranger72


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a really good slaw recipe on the website along with several other recipes that go along with pulled pork sandwiches.

Go to http://www.smoking-meat.com/pulled-pork-recipe.html to check it out.

I even have a picture of the sandwich with the slaw hanging off the sides..


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 28, 2005)

*tulsajeff*,

Thanks for the link!


Great slaw recipe!

ranger72


----------



## kaluka-luke (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks : on the recipes folks

 I'll giv'em a try sounds a lot better then my old local native recipe
a. one head of cabbage {40lb plus}
b. 4 handfuls of crisco shortning
c. 6 handfuls of blueberries
d. 1 handfull of white sugar

take cabbage to the stump and crush apart , scrape into large bowl hand mix in remaining ingredients, add more suger to taste.  Smoked salmon meat can be subbed for the blueberries.



kaluka-luke


----------



## ranger72 (Aug 1, 2005)

*kaluka-luke*


Are you cooking the mashed up cabbage in the crisco?

And then adding the remaining ingredients?


thanks,

ranger72 :?


For the folks who may think that *kaluka-luke* is kidding about the 40 pound Alaskan cabbages here is a link to a website where a photo will show you the size of Alaskan cabbages!


Clicky:    http://members.tripod.com/~AuroraFarm/album1.html


*kaluka-luke*

Are you growing your cabbages in the saw-dust pits that I remember seeing when I was last in Alaska?

As I recall the Perma-frost never leaves Alaskan Soil so folks up there grow gardens in pits of saw-dust and manure! It works for them because the growing season is very short there.

ranger72


----------

